# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Τρίτη 10/01/2006--- Μεγάλη μέρα για την apple

## kadronarxis

Αύριο Τρίτη, κατά τις 19:00, παρουσιάζονται στη Mac World στο San Francisco, τα καινούργια προϊόντα της Apple.

Κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος, τι θα παρουσιάσει ο μεγάλος Steve Jobs.

Περιμένουμε: 

1) mac mini, με dual core intel Yonah επεξεργαστή(πιθανόν στα 500 ευρώ).

2) ibook, με dual core Yonah επεξεργαστή, πτώση τουλάχιστον 100-200 ευρώ από τις τωρινές τιμές.

3) Plasma οθόνες 42" και 50 "(!!!!)

4) iLife '06, με το καινούργιο software iWeb.

5) Ίσως νέα iPods.

6) Ίσως καινούργια Powerbooks(απίθανο...)

Live coverage από www.macrumors.com, και αργότερα από το site της apple.

----------


## WAntilles

Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να κρατάς πολύ μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## Braveheart1980

Συγνωμη για να καταλαβω , χαιρεστε οι μηλαραδες που η μαμα Apple θα εγκαταλειψει την ανωτερη ppc αρχιτεκτονικη και θα μεταβει στην απαρχαιωμενη x86 αρχιτεκτονικη??

----------


## WAntilles

> Συγνωμη για να καταλαβω , χαιρεστε οι μηλαραδες που η μαμα Apple θα εγκαταλειψει την ανωτερη ppc αρχιτεκτονικη και θα μεταβει στην απαρχαιωμενη x86 αρχιτεκτονικη??


Ναι πραγματικά. Αυτήν την λογική, ουδέποτε την κατανόησα και εγώ.

----------


## kadronarxis

όχι δεν χαίρομαι(προσωπικά εγώ).Απλά κάνει αναγκαστικό άνοιγμα στην αγορά, προσφέροντας ποιοτικά μηχανήματα που τρέχουν OSX αλλά και WinXP.

Η απάντηση του Gates είναι αποκαλυπτική:

http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/8124/

Στη συνέντευξη ο Gates, τα πετάει όλα μαζί, ότι φαρμάκι έχει για την apple το βγάζει. Τέτοια απάντηση από τον πλουσιότερο άνθρωπο στον κόσμο δεν την περίμενα.Φοβάται μήπως χάσει κανένα δισεκατομμύριο;;; Τι λιγούρια είναι αυτά ρε.


ΥΓ: θα ορκιζόμουν, ότι θα πετούσες το φαρμάκι σου σε αυτό το thread. :Very Happy:

----------


## WAntilles

> ...ποιοτικά μηχανήματα...


Δηλαδή ένα μηχανάκι π.χ. με τα παρακάτω είναι μή ποιοτικό;

*dual-core K8 & nForce4-Ultra & GeForce 6xxx*




> ΥΓ: θα ορκιζόμουν, ότι θα πετούσες το φαρμάκι σου σε αυτό το thread.


Δεν είναι "φαρμάκι".

Πραγματική απορία είναι.

----------


## Πύρρος

Αν και *παρακαλάω* να διαψευσθώ, φοβάμαι ότι τα ibooks δεν θα είναι dual core για να μην κανιβαλίσουν εντελώς τα powebooks.

Σχετικά με την αρχιτεκτονική, αφού mobile G5 δεν είδαμε και μάλλον δεν θα δούμε, δεν με χαλάει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ο συμπαθέστατος στην κατηγορία του και πλέον dual-core pentium mobile (και μάλιστα dual core "κανονικά" και όχι από σπόντα όπως οι P4).

Είχε ανακοινώσει και η freescale Dual Core G4, αλλά όσο τους είδατε εσείς, τόσο τους είδαμε και εμείς. Κακά τα ψέματα, η Apple δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να σηκώνει μόνη της "δική της" αρχιτεκτονική. 

Ναι, ξέρω ότι σε άλλες αγορές η PPC αρχιτεκτονική τα πάει μια χαρά, αλλά δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ο γυαλιστερός, 64-bitος, dual-core πλέον G5 ήταν λίγο πολύ "ξεπέτα" για την IBM αφού ήταν μια light έκδοση του POWER4.

Στην τελική, στα "βαριά" μηχανήματα ΔΕΝ αλλάζει τίποτα, οπότε θα περίμενα να δω τι θα βγάλει η intel για desktops πρώτα. (Δεν μπορεί, μετά τον P4, ότι και να βγάλει για desktop κόσμημα θα είναι συγκριτικά).

BTW, όποιος έχει ώρα για χάσιμο ας δει το keynote όταν βγει στο site της Apple. O Jobs την στιγμή που είναι στη σκηνή μπορεί να σε πείσει να πουλήσεις τη μάνα σου για να πάρεις mac :P




edit: WAn, καλά 10.000, να τα 100.000-στήσεις!

----------


## lpap

Στο χωριό μου λένε, "κοντός ψαλμός Αλληλούια" ... ας περιμένουμε.

Τώρα, για τις "απορίες" μερικών για την αλλαγή επεξεργαστών: έχουν δίκιο, γιατί η Apple κυριολεκτικά έφτυνε τους επεξεργαστές της INTEL και αποθέωνε τους PowerPC. Αλλά έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα και τώρα γλείφει εκεί που έφτυνε. Δεν τα γράφω αυτά για να κατηγορήσω την Apple. Μπορεί η κίνηση της αυτή να είναι η πιό σωστή κίνηση που έκανε ποτέ, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ειρωνική και κυνική εναντίον της Apple. Mην λέμε και από πάνω ότι είναι μιά απλή κίνηση "ανοίγματος της αγοράς". Πρωτίστως είναι μιά άρνηση του προηγούμενου "ευατού" της Apple για να χτίσει έναν νέο "εαυτό".

Είναι φυσιολογικό η έπαρση υπεροχής της Apple για την αρχιτεκτονική PowerPC να γελειοποιείται από αυτήν την ίδια, όταν την αρνείται "επειδή δεν έχει μέλλον". Δηλαδή, είχε μόνο παρόν; 

Είναι πάντως σημαντικό ότι μετά την ανακοίνωση αλλαγής επεξεργαστών η Apple κέρδισε νέους πελάτες και κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον των χρηστών, αλλά ο δρόμος που άνοιξε δεν είναι στρωμένος με λουλούδια. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταφέρει τους στόχους της μακροπρόθεσμα. Ο εντυπωσιασμός κάποια στιγμή θα υποχωρήσει και ο χρήστης θα βρεθεί μπροστά σε απόλυτα συγκρίσιμες επιλογές σε ότι αφορά το hardware. 

Ας αναμένουμε το μέλλον να δείξει τον εαυτό του...Προσωπικά εύχομαι η Apple να επιτύχει.

----------


## WAntilles

> edit: WAn, καλά 10.000, να τα 100.000-στήσεις!


Ευχαριστώ, αν και πολλές φορές, ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ.

----------


## manicx

Οι νέοι επεξεργαστής της Intel έχουν πολύ καλύτερο wattage/cycle ratio από τους PPC. Η Apple ήθελε efficiency με καλύτερο δυνατό performance. Ένας G5 σε laptop το μετέτρεπε σε τοστιέρα και αν έβαζες μέσα ένα σαντουιτσάκι ή έριχνες από πάνω ένα αυγό ψήνονταν. Γι' αυτό το λόγο και δεν προχώρησαν με τον G5. Επίσης οι επεξεργαστές που έδινε η Intel στην Apple ήταν με παράδοση το 2006, και την παραγωγή να ξεκινάει το 2007. Το να περιμένεις 2 χρόνια χωρίς νέο hardware αλλά με face lifting θα ήταν καταστροφικό για την Apple. Oι Yonah, αν και δεν είναι 100% η επόμενη γενιά intel αλλά ένας μεταβατικός επεξεργαστής στα 65nm είναι ένας αρκετά καλός επεξεργαστής σε αρκετά καλή τιμή σε σχέση με τους PPC. Τώρα γιατί δεν έκαναν δουλεία με την AMD εδώ παίζει ιστοριά.

----------


## kadronarxis

5 ώρες περίπου ακόμα παιδιά.
 :Thumb Dup:

----------


## octap

Κρίμα που δεν πάνε με την AMD. Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες...απλά λέω.
H AMD, παρόλο που πλέον έχει εδραιωθεί στην αγορά, παραμένει (τουλάχιστον για μένα) το κάτι διαφορετικό. Είναι μια παρόμοια αίσθηση με αυτή των Mac-ηδων, κάτι σαν αντίδραση στον υπερόπτη βασιλιά. Intel για την AMD, MS για την Apple...

----------


## mrsaccess

Βρε παιδιά! Τι έχει η AMD για να την επιλέξει η Apple;

Ας αφήσουμε τον Turion που πιστεύω δεν συγκρίνεται ακόμα με τον Pentium-M.

Αυτό που κοιτάει η Apple είναι ότι η AMD δεν έχει δικές της μητρικές, chipsets, ελεγκτές σκληρών, κάρτες δικτύου, ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου, modems, κάρτες ήχου, low end κάρτες γραφικών, compilers βελτιστοποιημένους από την ίδια για τους επεξεργαστές της κτλ κτλ κτλ!

Ακόμα και αν μία AMD CPU ήταν 10% ταχύτερη από την αντίστοιχη Intel (παραπάνω και να θέλετε ΔΕΝ πάει) θα ήταν εντελώς ασύμφορο οικονομικά, προγραμματιστικά και πρακτικά για την Apple να μπλέξει με παραπάνω από ένα κατασκευαστές (πχ AMD για επεξεργαστή, nvidia για chipset, connexant για modem, intersil για ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου κτλ κτλ)!

Εν ολίγοις:
*H Apple δεν επέλεξε επεξεργαστή Intel. Επέλεξε πλατφόρμα Intel!*

----------


## pinkisntwell

Αυτό με τους Mac και με τις φήμες και με τον Jobs που βγαίνει κάθε τόσο και μας παρουσιάζει τα καινούρια του κατασκευάσματα που κοστίζουν 100 ευρώ ανά Hz και τους nerds από κάτω να ενθουσιάζονται ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα.

Είναι ένα από τα μυστήρια της φύσης, μαζί με την κβαντομηχανική.

O.T.: Το πρόθεμα i το μισώ και μαζί και αυτόν που το σκέφτηκε. Είναι βλακώδες και γελοίο, όπως τα e- και cyber- και λοιπά.

----------


## kadronarxis

Φανταστείτε να βγει ο Jobs και να πει:
Κυρίες και κύριοι, σας παρουσιάζω τον νέο ibook με επεξεργαστή AMD.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   το τι έχει να γίνει μετά, δεν θα μπορεί να περιγραφεί με λόγια.


Σοβαρά τώρα, ακούγεται ότι θα βγει και θα ανακοινώσει ότι τα μηχανήματα με intel επεξεργαστή θα μπορούν κάλλιστα εκτός από macosx, να τρέξουν και linux.
Ανακοπή ο Gates, στο επόμενο λεπτό. :Very Happy:

----------


## kadronarxis

Να ομιλούν αυτοί που ασχολούνται εξολοκλήρου με linux, το καταλαβαίνω.
Να ομιλούν και μερικοί που ασχολούνται με windows, ε αυτό είναι από τα άγραφα.

Για τους χρήστες windows:
Βγάλτε antivirus, firewalls, trojan/worms προγράμματα και μετά ελάτε να μιλήσουμε για Mac OS X.

Και το βράδυ να το κλείνετε το pc γιατί το ακούει ο γείτονας στον κάτω όροφο.

ΝΑ μην μιλήσω για το τρομερό και απίστευτο multithreading-multitasking λειτουργικό, γιατί δεν θα το αντέξω.

Η κακία θα συνεχιστεί αλύπητα εδώ μεσα.

----------


## Πύρρος

Επιλεκτική ανάγνωση πάλι: *ένα* προγραμμα τις apple θέλει λεφτά. *Ενα άλλο* της apple πάλι (που στο 80% έρχεται μαζί) παίζει ΚΑΘΕ video που παίζει το QT σε FS και το κάνει τσάμπα. 

Επίσης το QT σαν container είναι ανοιχτό οπότε όποιο πρόγραμμα θέλει (λέγε με vlc και mplayer).


Για την ιστορία το QT ως player είναι χάλια. Ως encoder/editor είναι απλά κακό. Αν κάποιος δώσει τα λεφτά τα δίνει για το h.264 encoding και τίποτα άλλο.  Το ότι κάποιος λαλάκας στην apple όταν χώριζε features στο απλό/pro έβαλε το FS στο pro δεν πάει να πει ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που χρησιμοποιεί το QT και πλήρωσε για το FS μόνο.

----------


## GoblinX

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό. Αν το έκανε η Microsoft ο Gates θα έιχε πάρει απειλές για τη ζωή του.





χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Δεν μου λες η λέξη "ανθρωποκεντρικό" ξέρεις τι σημαίνει????

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό. Αν το έκανε η Microsoft ο Gates θα έιχε πάρει απειλές για τη ζωή του.


Εξηγησέ μου την διαφορά XP Pro με Home. Τους κοστίζει €60 παραπάνω η γαλάζια μπογιά στο κουτί από την πράσινη;

Το ότι ο wmp ήθελε μέχρι πριν 1-2 εκδόσεις έξτρα λεφτά για mp3 encoding με bitrate >64 (άλλαξε από όταν βγήκαν τα itunes σε windows και είχαν mp3&aac encoding στα όσα θες).

----------


## GoblinX

> Πλέρωνε μλκα άμα θές να δεις βίντεο σε full screen.
> 
> Καλά αυτό δεν τό 'ξερα. Έπεσα απ' τα σύννεφα.
> 
> Εύγε-εύγε στην Μήλο.
> 
> *Μήλο Corp. -> Ό,τι στυγνότερο και κερδοσκοπικότερο υπάρχει από εταιρίες αυτή τη στιγμή στον πλανήτη τούτο.*



Καλά εσύ δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα.... τόσα άτομα σε τόσα ποστ σας είπαν οτι κάνετε λάθος και πάλι εκεί... 

Πραγματικά απίστευτο.....

Όπως απίστευτο είναι οτι λες τον άλλο μαλάκα την στιγμή που για ακόμη μια φορά δεν ξέρεις γιατί πράγμα μιλάς.

----------


## EvilHawk

Για συμμαζέψτε λίγο τα μηνυματα σας και προσέξετε *όλοι* πως εκφράζεστε!
Δεν θα ήθελα να αρχίσω να διαγράφω μηνύματα!

----------


## kadronarxis

http://news.com.com/Music+stops+for+...6715&subj=news

Η microsoft κόβει τον windows media player για mac.

Ωχ.... εκεί που γελούσε ο Gates με την Apple παλιότερα, σαν να σοβάρεψε τώρα τελευταία και να ξεκίνησε αντεπίθεση;;;(βλέπε microsoft music shop, τέλος ο internet explorer για mac και άλλα πολλά)

 :Very Happy:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> http://news.com.com/Music+stops+for+...6715&subj=news
> 
> Η microsoft κόβει τον windows media player για mac.
> 
> Ωχ.... εκεί που γελούσε ο Gates με την Apple παλιότερα, σαν να σοβάρεψε τώρα τελευταία και να ξεκίνησε αντεπίθεση;;;(βλέπε microsoft music shop, τέλος ο internet explorer για mac και άλλα πολλά)


Έβγαλε δωρεάν το Flip4Mac, για να παίζουν τα .wmv μέσα από το QuickTime.

----------


## Πύρρος

Δεν ξέρω τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλω από αυτή την κίνηση. Ο wmp για mac ήταν από τα χειρώτερα αίσχη που έχει κυκλοφορήσει μεγάλη εταιρία, οπότε δεν είναι παράλογο να είπανε "άσε, δεν σώζεται το πράγμα".

Το αν θα υπάρξει κόντρα ή όχι θα φανεί αργότερα, ίσως και από τον msn messenger νομίζω (ο οποίος για mac είναι και αυτός άστα να πάνε, αλλά τον κρατάνε στη ζωή με μηχανική υποστήριξη).

----------


## mrsaccess

LOL! Για όλα όσα λέγονται υπάρχει μια απάντηση! Ας μη χαλάσουμε και άλλο το thread.
Αν είμασταν για καφέ θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε πολύ αναλυτικότερα αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να απαντάμε και να σχολιάζουμε κάθε τι γραπτά.

Όπως είπα πολλές φορές συμφωνώ ότι οι Mac έχουν πολλά καλά (όπως τους περιέγραψε ο *macgiorgosgr*). Άλλωστε ήμουν ο 1ος που είπα τη λέξη «ανθρωποκεντρικός» στο thread. Είπα επίσης ότι τώρα πλέον που είναι στη πλατφόρμα Wintel (έτσι λέγεται θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε) ίσως και να τους δοκιμάσω.

Ωστόσο και ο WAntilles έχει δίκιο. DRM και «βγάζω όσα περισσότερα φράγκα μπορώ» είναι και αυτά χαρακτηριστικά της Apple.

Δυστυχώς όμως το αν θα πιάσουν, δεν εξαρτάται ούτε από το πόσο καλοί είναι ούτε από το πόσο DRM έχουν.
Αν ήταν έτσι θα είχαν πιάσει (ή θα είχαν κλείσει) εδώ και χρόνια.

Από την άλλη το ipod που ακολουθεί και αυτό τη λογική του Jobs έπιασε και ας μην είναι το καλύτερο ή το πιο συμφέρον mp3 player.

Οπότε τελικά, ρωτάω, τι πιστεύετε ότι φταίει που έχουμε κλειδωθεί στη λογική των Windows;
Δηλαδή τα mac δεν πουλάνε (4% δεν είναι ποσοστό), το linux δεν δίνεται σωστά στημένο με μηχανήματα και τελικά όλοι μένουν με M$, ιούς, spyware και τα σχετικά;

Μήπως πχ ο κόσμος δεν μπορεί να δει το pc σαν trend;
Μήπως η M$ κάνει πιο πολύ διαφήμιση;
Μήπως μετά από τόσα χρόνια κυριαρχίας των Windows ο κόσμος νομίζει ότι υπολογιστής=windows;

Αν το σκεφτείτε είναι περίεργο! Γιατί αν δείξεις σε ένα χρήστη win έναν apple ή ένα σωστό linux (πχ το δικό μου με τα 2-3 κλικς που δεν πιστεύετε άπιστοι Θωμάδες  :Razz: ) θα εντυπωσιαστεί αλλά δεν θα αλλάξει!

----------


## kadronarxis

Linux-άδες, μηλαράδες, και παραθυράδες, απολάυστε ένα video clip με το νέο MACBOOK PRO.....

Ohhhh, baby, i love you. :Very Happy: 

http://theory.isthereason.com/?p=650

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Εξηγησέ μου την διαφορά XP Pro με Home. Τους κοστίζει €60 παραπάνω η γαλάζια μπογιά στο κουτί από την πράσινη;
> 
> Το ότι ο wmp ήθελε μέχρι πριν 1-2 εκδόσεις έξτρα λεφτά για mp3 encoding με bitrate >64 (άλλαξε από όταν βγήκαν τα itunes σε windows και είχαν mp3&aac encoding στα όσα θες).


Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια είναι τα παραπάνω του pro από του home, δε με απασχολεί. Γιατί ρωτάς εμένα;

----------


## GoblinX

> Αν το σκεφτείτε είναι περίεργο! Γιατί αν δείξεις σε ένα χρήστη win έναν apple ή ένα σωστό linux (πχ το δικό μου με τα 2-3 κλικς που δεν πιστεύετε άπιστοι Θωμάδες ) θα εντυπωσιαστεί αλλά δεν θα αλλάξει!




Τα ποστοστά δεν είναι 4% για τα Mac αν μιλάμε για χώρες όπως οι  ΗΠΑ,Αγγλία,Γαλλία,Γερμανία,Ιαπωνία.
Σε χώρες όμως όπως η Ελλάδα όπου παντού υπάρχουν win και ειδικά όπως έχουν αυτά φορτωθεί σε σχολεία-πανεπιστήμια με ζωγραφισμένους διαγνωνισμούς ή με επιδοτούμενα προγράματα (που θέλουν  Pentium με Win και ας είναι ότι υπολογιστής να'ναι ) για τις εταιρίες ο κόσμος δυσκολεύεται.Δυστηχώς αυτά ξέρει (σαν εικόνα γιατί σαν χρήση είναι άλλη μεγάλη ιστορία) και φοβάται να αλλάξει ειδικά όταν ακούει τους διάφορους μύθους.Όποιος έχει την γνώση μπορεί και επιλέγει είτε αυτό λέγεται Mac είτε Linux,freeBSD κ.α. Αλλιώς χρησιμοποιεί ότι του δώσουν (με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο) απλά γιατί "αυτό έχουν όλοι".

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Αν το σκεφτείτε είναι περίεργο! Γιατί αν δείξεις σε ένα χρήστη win έναν apple ή ένα σωστό linux (πχ το δικό μου με τα 2-3 κλικς που δεν πιστεύετε άπιστοι Θωμάδες ) θα εντυπωσιαστεί αλλά δεν θα αλλάξει!


Κι όμως θα αλλάξει. Εμείς τους λέμε switchers. Ο kadronarxis είναι ένας απ'αυτούς. Όπως κι το παληκάρι που στο περίπτερο του HelMUG στην ινφοσυστεμ φώναζε "ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΜΟΥ!"...  :Smile:  Σε αυτό έχει συμβάλλει σίγουρα και το iPod "Halo effect".

Άλλωστε υπάρχει πολλή παραπληροφόρηση, μύθοι, φοβίες... Ο WAn ας πούμε νομίζει ακόμα ότι έχουμε non-standard ελληνικά...

----------


## Πύρρος

> Δεν έχω ιδέα ποια είναι τα παραπάνω του pro από του home, δε με απασχολεί. Γιατί ρωτάς εμένα;


Γιατί είναι το ίδιο πράγμα: έχω το Χ και το Χ pro. Το pro κάνει παραπάνω μπλικιμπλίκια και το χρεώνω $Υ παραπάνω.

Οπως το QT είναι το QT pro με κουτσουρεμένα κάποια πράγματα τα Home είναι τα Pro με κουτσουρεμένα κάποια πράγματα. 

Η διαφορά είναι ότι το σκέτο QT είναι τσάμπα.

Τι σε χαλάει τελικά; Την FS λειτουργικότητα την έχεις, την έχεις τσάμπα και την έχεις από την apple. Το πρόβλημά σου είναι οι δύο εκδόσεις; Εκεί πάει το σχόλιο home/pro.

Ανοιξε τώρα το word (ή το writer των works που είναι η πετσοκομένη εκδοσή του word (ή το wordpad που είναι η πετσοκομένη εκδοσή του writer των works)) για να πεις στον βασιλάκη "Αμα δεν δίνεις όλα τα παράθυρα στο ίδιο κουτί θα στην ανάψω! ακούς;"

----------


## golity

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα, ακόμα γιατί τρώγεστε!!! Ο τίτλος του συγκεκριμένου θέματος είναι η παρουσίαση από την apple, υπολογιστών με επεξεργαστές intel και όλοι αρχίσατε να λέτε ποιό από τα 3 (Linux, Windows, Mac OS), είναι καλύτερο η όχι, ότι το ένα είναι έτσι, το άλλο είναι γιουβέτσι!!! Και η ερώτηση μου είναι...

έπιασε κανείς που έχει χρησιμοποιήσει Linux και Windows στα χέρια του τους νέους υπολογιστές για να μας πει την γνώμη του;;; Την απάντηση πιστεύω την ξέρετε και είναι ΟΧΙ! Οπότε ας ηρεμήσουν λίγο τα πνεύματα και ας δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο, στους πρώτους αγοραστές των νέων υπολογιστών της apple να μας πουνε τις εντυπώσεις τους από πρώτο χέρι!!!

Σχετικά με το αν είναι ικανοποιητικά η μη τα  διάφορα προγράμματα για Mac OS, δεν το γνωρίζω, μιας και δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει apple υπολογιστή, αλλά πιστεύω ότι με την αλλάγη από μέρους της apple, θα δούμε πολλά από τα προγράμματα για Windows να μεταφέρονται σε Mac OS.

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Γιατί είναι το ίδιο πράγμα: έχω το Χ και το Χ pro. Το pro κάνει παραπάνω μπλικιμπλίκια και το χρεώνω $Υ παραπάνω.


...snip τα άσχετα...

Ποιος σου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιώ windows ή Office;

----------


## Πύρρος

Τρόπος του λέγειν μια και αναφερόσουν στο ότι η MS δεν κάνει ανάλογα και χειρώτερα. Να σου το εξηγήσω καλύτερα:

Η Apple δίνει τσάμπα τον QT player. Θέλει $30 για το fullscreen*.
Ο Βασιλάκης δίνει δίνει τσάμπα το wordpad. Θέλει $300 για το word count.

Ισχυρίστηκες ότι: "αν ο βασιλάκης έκανε τα ίδια ...". Τα κάνει. Σου ανέφερα 3 παραδείγματα.


*Στην πραγματικότητα ΔΕΝ θέλει καν τα $30, αφού δίνει πακέτο και το itunes. Ο βασιλάκης δεν σου δίνει πακέτο τίποτα. Και για τα δύο υπάρχουν Open Source λύσεις, με τη διαφορά ότι το QT ως container είναι ανοιχτό ενώ το .doc χρειάστηκε reverse engineering.

----------


## WAntilles

Αυτό που δεν λέτε να καταλάβετε όλοι οι Μακικοί σε αυτό το θρεντ * - πλην του Πύροου και εν μέρει του ΜακΓιώργου - οι οποίοι σημειωτέον είναι οι μόνοι Μακικοί που συζητούν ΣΟΒΑΡΑ σε αυτό το θρεντ -*  είναι ότι:

*Δεν καταδικάζω ή επικροτώ εταιρίες.

Καταδικάζω ή επικροτώ πρακτικές - απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται.*

Θέλετε εδώ και τώρα να σας ξαναθυμίσω ΑΘΛΙΟΤΑΤΑ προϊόντα / υποσυστήματα των Windows που έχω πολλάκις κατακεραυνώσει εδώ μέσα;

*- Internet Explorer
- Outlook & παράγωγα
- περιορισμό στο bitrate του MP3 encoding
- Windows Media Player (λόγω DRM)
- Windows Media Video (κυρίως λόγω DRM)
- Windows Media Audio (κυρίως λόγω DRM)
- DVD Region Control στο DirectShow - ευτυχώς όχι υποχρεωτικό*

Για όλα τα παραπάνω, εάν εδώ και χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν στα Windows open-source λύσεις ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ όπως οι παρακάτω:

*- Firefox
- Thunderbird
- Media Player Classic Unicode
- LAME*

δεν θα μπορούσαν ούτε ένα βιντεάκι να δουν οι χρήστες των Windows.

Και ερχόμαστε και διαβάζουμε τώρα ότι στα επερχόμενα Vista και το επερχόμενο καινούριο MacOSX υπάρχει περίπτωση τα παρακάτω:

*- RPC-2 DVD Region Lock (αυτό στα Vista προς το παρόν είναι σίγουρο)
- hdmi DRM-equipped display interface*

να είναι *υποχρεωτικά prerequisites*.

Και έθεσα ένα ερώτημα εδώ πέρα, για το οποίο μόνο από τον Πύρρο έλαβα απάντηση:

*Εάν το καινούριο MacOSX έχει όλα αυτά, οι Μακικοί τί θα κάνετε;*

Περιμένω να δω πόσοι από τους Μακικούς συμμετέχουν σοβαρά στη συζήτηση.

----------


## euri

*Γελοίοι*!


*Spoiler:*




			Πώς τολμάτε να αμφισβητείτε τον πρόεδρο της Apple!  Δεν ξόφλησε ακόμη, γελοίοι!  Είναι δυνατός και γενναίος, είναι Ατρόμητος...Ιωνικός 0 - 2 
.
.
.
.
Ελπίζω η εύθυμη νότα να ηρεμήσει ελαφρώς τα πνεύματα...

----------


## golity

> *Γελοίοι*!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Πώς τολμάτε να αμφισβητείτε τον πρόεδρο της Apple!  Δεν ξόφλησε ακόμη, γελοίοι!  Είναι δυνατός και γενναίος, είναι Ατρόμητος...Ιωνικός 0 - 2 
> ...


Πολύ καλό!!!  :ROTFL:

----------


## sandman

Κάτι ψιλοάσχετο...
μετοχές της apple (ή και της intel) μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## af9pk

Πω πω... τα πληκτρολογια εχουν αναψει για τα καλα εδω μεσα! Ο ενας εχει compilers, ο αλλος φωναζει για τα drms, ο αλλος εχει κινηματογραφικη οθονη - πανικος...

Αν και πισω απο ενα παραθυρο, μπορω να ομολογησω πως καιρο τωρα θαυμαζω αυτα τα μηλα που βλεπω για την ομορφια τους - εχουν μια αναγεννησιακη απλοτητα και επιμελως κρυμμενη προσοχη στην λεπτομερεια. Δυστυχως ακομα φοβαμαι το γεγονος οτι ο κοσμος μιλαει μεσα απο παραθυρα και μπορει το μηλο που θα παρω να προκαλεσει επιπλοκες στην συνεννοηση μου. Επισης μολις αγορασα ενα καινουργιο μαυρο καδρο για τα παραθυρα μου... Ελπιζω ομως μια μερα να νικησει η ρομαντικοτητα και να παιζω και εγω με μηλα.

ΥΓ. Καπου επρεπε να γραψω και εγω το απωθημενο μου...

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Ισχυρίστηκες ότι: "αν ο βασιλάκης έκανε τα ίδια ...". Τα κάνει. Σου ανέφερα 3 παραδείγματα.


Δεν είπα "Αν έκανε τα ίδια", είπα "Αν το έκανε αυτό". Ξεκόλλα.

Ο Jobs είναι θαυμαστής του Gates, σαν κι αυτόν θέλει να γίνει όταν μεγαλώσει (η εταιρεία του).

----------


## kadronarxis

O jobs ποτέ δεν ήταν θαυμαστής του gates.
Μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει και συνέβαινε πάντοτε.

----------


## cprotopapas

> Κάτι ψιλοάσχετο...
> μετοχές της apple (ή και της intel) μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε στην Ελλάδα;


Ρώτα τον τραπεζίτη σου ή τον χρηματίστή σου :Razz:

----------


## cprotopapas

Δεν ήξερα ότι οι Ταλιμπάν τρώνε και μήλα :Razz: ..ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## mrsaccess

Και οι δύο, Jobs & Gates, είναι πολύ ισχυρές προσωπικότητες και εντελώς διαφορετικοί.
Για αυτό δεν θεωρώ ότι κάποιος τους θαυμάζει τον άλλο. Αν διαβάσετε την πορεία του καθενός θα καταλάβετε και εσείς, πιστεύω, γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να θαυμάζει ο ένας τον άλλο.

Πάντως πρέπει να δεχθούμε (όσο και αν πονάει μερικούς μας) ότι έχουν πετύχει και οι δυο τους απίστευτα πράγματα.
Αν έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίσω τον καθένα τους με μια πρόταση θα έλεγα ότι ο Jobs κάνει τη δουλειά του με στυλ, ο Gates κάνει τη δουλειά του...

----------


## Πύρρος

Είχα δει ένα καλό στο /. για Gates, Jobs και Torvalds:

Ο Linus αιωρείται 5 εκατοστά πάνω από το έδαφος.Ο Jobs, αν και δεν αιωρείται μοιάζει να περπατάει στον αέρα.O Bill δεν αιωρείται, αλλά το έδαφος ζαρώνει και μαζεύεται 5 πόντους από τα πόδια του.

----------


## GoblinX

Ο Jobs βλέπει μπροστά ένα  μήνα ενώ ο Gates έξη....

Απλά τα πράγματα. Ο Jobs ξέρει τί θα λανσάρει τον επόμενο μήνα ενώ ο Gates τί θα αντιγράψει σε 6 μήνες από σήμερα.  :Laughing:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

Εγώ που είμαι και "μακικός" και "linuxas" ποιανού το μέρος να πάρω;  :What..?: 

Μην κόβετε το flame εδώ! Υπάρχετε για να πολεμάτε  :RTFM:   :RTFM:  

Έχει πλάκα πάντως, προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε απο την μύγα ξύγκι. Μελετάμε 3 διαφορετικά λειτουργικα (ή πλατφόρμες) και κολλάμε στο άν το quicktime έχει fs (δεν έχει, αλλα ούτε πρόκειται να σε κυνηγήσει ο Jobs αν το βάλεις με τον...βρόμικο τρόπο). Ενώ άλλοι, ζητάνε να επιβεβαιώσεις την γνησιότητα του συστήματος για να μπορείς να...στείλεις χειρόγραφα μηνύματα μέσω MSN.

Απο τις 3 πλατφόρμες, πετάω στην άκρη τα windows και κεντράρω στις άλλες δύο.

1. Το OSX έχει την φιλοσοφία της APPLE. Μηχάνημα που το βάζεις στην πρίζα και τρέχει. Έχει desktop χρήση και την πετυχαίνει παραπάνω απο πολύ καλά. Έχει πραγματικα δυνατότητες για τον desktop χρήστη που οι άλλες δύο ούτε που φαντάζονται. Μπορεί άνετα να του προσφέρει ότι χρειάζεται χωρίς κόπο, και χωρίς καν να λερώσει τα χέρια του και τα "αυτιά" του με τεχνικούς όρους και περίεργες πρακτικές. Επείσης έχει την λογική "κλειδώνω" τον χρήστη απέξω απο πράγματα που δεν καταλαβαίνει και αφήνω αυτές τις δουλειές για τον admin (όχι έπρεπε να δείτε φίλο μου που προσπαθιούσα απο το τηλέφωνο να φτιάξουμε τον ήχο σε xp που ώς δια μαγείας είχε καταργήσει την κάρτα ήχου). Είναι καθαρά Desktop μηχανήματα. You plug it, it works.

2. Το linux απο την άλλη είναι opensource, πράγμα που εγγυάται απο μόνο του την ελευθερία στην επιλογή, αλλα και την (μακροπρόθεσμη) ανάπτυξη ποιοτικών προγραμμάτων. Και δέν νομίζω να διαφωνεί κανείς σε αυτό (ο firefox, παρόλο που ο safari τρέχει καλύτερα στον mac, είναι πολύ ανώτερος απο τον safari). Σε επίπεδο servers, ρίχνει (διαπιστωμένα) κάθε λειτουργικό στα 4 (ειδικά το OSX) και χορέυει τσιφτετέλι στην πλάτη του. Στο Desktop, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Για έναν χρήστη που θέλει το βασικό Office Productivity, Internet browsing/email/chat/messenger και λίγο multimedia, ΟΤΑΝ στηθεί καλα και αν δουλεύει, μπορεί να δωθεί έτσι στον χρήστη (διαχωρίζει ακόμα περισσότερο user/admin απο το OSX) ώστε να τον κάνει να αισθάνεται πιό σίγουρος και απο τα windows (σημ: Gnome). To θέμα είναι οτι το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης opensource δίνει μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα. Και δυστυχώς, για πλήρη desktop χρήση, το linux δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμο (αν και προχωράει σταθερά)


3. Windows, bleh...


Όσον αφορά το hardware. Βάλτε μια τα λεφτά στην άκρη. Τι θα προτιμούσατε. Ένα κουτί σαν μια tft οθόνη που just works, ή ένα συνονθύλεμα απο καλώδια, ανεΜΝΗΣΤΗΡΕΣ, κουτιά τεράστια κτλ το οποίο πάλι just works (αν και με πιο πολύ ζόρι)? Άν τώρα αυτό το συμπαθητικό μικρό κουτάκι ήταν κατά 200 ευρώ (πολύ βάζω, δεν είναι τόσο) ακριβότερο απο το αντίστοιχο ματσούκι με καλώδια, τί θα προτιμούσατε; 

Προσωπικά επιλέγω το πρώτο. Δέν θα αναγκαστώ να βρωμίσω τα χέρια μου με την α' μνήμη που θέλει άλλαγμα ή την β' κάρτα γραφικών που κάικε (παγκόσμια εγγύηση) , και θα μπορώ να του βάλω και linux. Και ας πληρώσω και κάτι τις παραπάνω μα θα το κερδίσω χάρh στα βράδια που θα κοιμάμαι ήσυχος (όσο να ναι 180W είναι πολύ λιγότερο απο 450) .

Y.Γ. Κάθε opensource εφαρμογή που ξέρω τρέχει και σε OSX. Προσωπικά τρέχω gnome μέσω X11 με το inkscape που παρόλο που υπάρχει το illustrator στον mac το έχω αγαπήσει πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## ReverseR

> Δεν ξέρω τι συμπέρασμα να βγάλω από αυτή την κίνηση. Ο wmp για mac ήταν από τα χειρώτερα αίσχη που έχει κυκλοφορήσει μεγάλη εταιρία, οπότε δεν είναι παράλογο να είπανε "άσε, δεν σώζεται το πράγμα".


Μάλλον προειδοποιητικές βολές είναι για κανα οφφις κλπ.


Περι γραμματοσειρών
Το μόνο λειτουργικό που δεν υποστηρίζει σωστά ελληνικα αυτη τη στιγμή είναι τα παραθυρα φυσικά, πιο άλλο.(προβλήματα με τονούμενο αλφα κεφαλαίο αν έχει συναντήσιε ποτέ κάποιος)

Περι του αστείου περι της fullscreen
Η απλ δεν προμοτάρει την χρήση της γιατί καλώς η κακώς δεν πιστεύει οτι η χρήση παραθύρων στο πλήρες εμβαδο της οθόνης είναι εργονομικο - αποδοτικό. Πολλές εφαρμογές μακ λειτουργούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Τώρα το να πιανόμαστε από αυτό για να πούμε, -Τι αλήθεια;- το αφήνω στην κρίση του καθενός.





> Κάτι ψιλοάσχετο...μετοχές της apple (ή και της intel) μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε στην Ελλάδα;


Αυτό που μου αρέσει πιο πολύ στην υπόθεση της απλ είναι τα applestores. Αυτή η κίνηση  δίνει τρομερή δυναμική κατα την γνώμη μου

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Περι του αστείου περι της fullscreen
> Η απλ δεν προμοτάρει την χρήση της γιατί καλώς η κακώς δεν πιστεύει οτι η χρήση παραθύρων στο πλήρες εμβαδο της οθόνης είναι εργονομικο - αποδοτικό. Πολλές εφαρμογές μακ λειτουργούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> 


τί είναι τόσο αστείο;

----------


## GoblinX

Tί τον ρωτάς? Πρέπει να βρει κάτι να κοροιδέψει.. Του έχει εξηγηθεί από πόσα άτομα και αυτός εκεί...Δεν βαριέσαι...

----------


## Πύρρος

Ηρεμία ρε παιδιά με την έλλειψη FS. Μην τη βγάλουμε και για feature από πάνω. Αυτό που μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι "άποψη" και έχει νόημα για καλύτερο multitasking, εκμετάλυεση της οθόνης κλπ είναι το πως δουλεύει το zoom/restore αντί για maximize/restore. 

Το ότι το QT δεν έχει FS είναι απλά μιζέρια.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ηρεμία ρε παιδιά με την έλλειψη FS. Μην τη βγάλουμε και για feature από πάνω. Αυτό που μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι "άποψη" και έχει νόημα για καλύτερο multitasking, εκμετάλυεση της οθόνης κλπ είναι το πως δουλεύει το zoom/restore αντί για maximize/restore.


1. Alt-Tab ή ανάλογο, δεν έχει το MacOSX;

2. Taskbar που να φαίνονται τα ανοικτά παράθυρα, δεν έχει το MacOSX;




> Το ότι το QT δεν έχει FS είναι απλά μιζέρια.


Δεν θα το έλεγα Πύρρο.

Εταιρίες μεγάλες σαν την Apple δεν αφήνουν τέτοια πράγματα στην τύχη.

*Είναι πολύ απλά γυφτιά και τυχοδιωκτισμός του χειρίστου είδους. Και ένδειξη του πόσο ΛΙΓΟ σέβεται η Μήλο τους πελάτες-καταναλωτές. Και τί νοητικού επιπέδου θεωρεί ότι είναι.*

----------


## GoblinX

iTunes τηλεχειριστιριάκι ή κινητό κάθεσαι απέναντι στον καναπέ και απόλαμβάνεις τα φουλ σκριν σου.. Αμάν πια...

----------


## GoblinX

ρε Wan  σύνελθε και κόψε τα bold γιατί εκτίθεσαι τζάμπα...
  Λες να μην έχει τέτοια κορυφαία features? 

Εχει επίσης όμως  και κάτι που λέγεται Expose... Ρίξε μια ματιά και πες μας ...
http://www.apple.com/macosx/theater/expose.html

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> 1. Alt-Tab ή ανάλογο, δεν έχει το MacOSX;
> 
> 2. Taskbar που να φαίνονται τα ανοικτά παράθυρα, δεν έχει το MacOSX;


Έχει...




> Δεν θα το έλεγα Πύρρο.
> 
> Εταιρίες μεγάλες σαν την Apple δεν αφήνουν τέτοια πράγματα στην τύχη.
> 
> *Είναι πολύ απλά γυφτιά και τυχοδιωκτισμός του χειρίστου είδους. Και ένδειξη του πόσο ΛΙΓΟ σέβεται η Μήλο τους πελάτες-καταναλωτές. Και τί νοητικού επιπέδου θεωρεί ότι είναι.*


Βλέπουμε την MS πόσο τους σέβεται. Πληρώνεις τόσα για τα NT-Class και δεν παίρνεις καν dvd player (που δουλεύει και full screen).

Εξάλλου στο είπαν και στο ξαναείπαν. Μιά χαρά full screen για τα videos υπάρχει, απλά όχι στο QT. Εσύ, εκεί...

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

@Wan

Σε θυμάμαι τα ίδια έλεγες και για το linux πρίν κάνεις switch για αυτό (έλεγες: εμείς οι βλάχοι, ότι λάχει)
Τώρα άκουσα να λένε οτι το πέρασες και σε BSD.
Γιατί δεν πάς μια βόλτα στο applestore της πανεπηστημίου, να δείς τον (προηγούμενο, δεν νομίζω να χουν φέρει ακόμα τον τωρινό) iMac να δεις πως θα αναθεωρήσεις τις ιδέες σου.

----------


## WAntilles

> Σε θυμάμαι τα ίδια έλεγες και για το linux πρίν κάνεις switch για αυτό (έλεγες: εμείς οι βλάχοι, ότι λάχει)


Δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά, ή βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις με προσοχή.

Στηλίτευα την έλλειψη standardization στο linux. Και ακόμα και τώρα το κάνω. Δές και πολύ πρόσφατα ποστ μου.

Είναι το κυριότερο μειονέκτημα του linux αυτή τη στιγμή.




> Τώρα άκουσα να λένε οτι το πέρασες και σε BSD.


Αντί να "ακούς τί λένε", να διαβάζεις προσεκτικά ο ίδιος, για να έχεις άποψη.

For the record, το FreeBSD το πέρασα στον server.




> Γιατί δεν πάς μια βόλτα στο applestore της πανεπηστημίου, να δείς τον (προηγούμενο, δεν νομίζω να χουν φέρει ακόμα τον τωρινό) iMac να δεις πως θα αναθεωρήσεις τις ιδέες σου.


Γιατί ήθελα να ξεφύγω από μία στυγνή εταιρία της οποίας τα πιο πολλά προϊόντα είναι εγνωσμένα ελαττωματικά, crippled, με DRM, και τα μοσχοπουλά.

Όχι να πάω σε μία άλλη εταιρία που σε όλους τους παραπάνω τομείς είναι 10 φορές χειρότερη.

----------


## GoblinX

Το 10 φορές είναι στο μυαλό σου και μόνο..
 Αν είδες κάθε φορά που γράφεις με bold και βαριές λέξεις για πράγματα που βαριέσαι να δεις πρώτα μόνος σου,  σου απαντάτε από κάποια άτομα με υπομονή και αποδείξεις(το βασικότερο), και αντί να παραδεχτείς οτι κάνεις λαθος τα αγνοείς επιδεικτικά συνεχίζοντας με ασυναρτησίες.Και έλεος ποια με την DRMκαραμέλα..
Το expose ή το Front Row- το είδες τουλάχιστον ? Η πάλι θα μας πεις για το fs και το drm στα καλώδια?

----------


## WAntilles

Καλικάτζαρε σε αγνοώ πλήρως εδώ και πολλά ποστ.

Διότι έχω διαπιστώσει ότι είσαι ο ορισμός του computer illiterate που από τα παιδικά του χρόνια (Apple IIe) μόνο με "μηλαράκια" έχει παίξει.

Κλασική δηλαδή περίπτωση Μακικού.

Ευτυχώς, δεν είναι όλοι οι Μακικοί έτσι -> π.χ. Πύρρος & ΜακΓιώργος.

----------


## ReverseR

> Ηρεμία ρε παιδιά με την έλλειψη FS. Μην τη βγάλουμε και για feature από πάνω. Αυτό που μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι "άποψη" και έχει νόημα για καλύτερο multitasking, εκμετάλυεση της οθόνης κλπ είναι το πως δουλεύει το zoom/restore αντί για maximize/restore. 
> Το ότι το QT δεν έχει FS είναι απλά μιζέρια.


Μα αυτό λέμε τπτ παραπάνω. Αλλοι θέλουν να πουν οτι η απλ θέλει να βγάλει χρήματα από το φουλσκριν.

Και μπορεί όντως να είναι κάτι που λείπει απο το Qt,  μπορεί  απλά να προορίζει τoν Qt Player   στο να βλέπεις βιντεάκια, streams και την ίδια στιγμή προωθεί τον άλλο της player για ταινίες κλπ. 
Θα μπορούσα άνετα να συμφωνήσω με κάποιον  της γνώμης οτι χρειαζόταν FS και ο Qt player, στα υπόλοιπα χαλιέμαι

----------


## GoblinX

> Καλικάτζαρε σε αγνοώ πλήρως εδώ και πολλά ποστ.
> 
> Διότι έχω διαπιστώσει ότι είσαι ο ορισμός του computer illiterate που από τα παιδικά του χρόνια (Apple IIe) μόνο με "μηλαράκια" έχει παίξει.
> 
> Κλασική δηλαδή περίπτωση Μακικού.
> 
> Ευτυχώς, δεν είναι όλοι οι Μακικοί έτσι -> π.χ. Πύρρος & ΜακΓιώργος.




ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ... Αγαπητή μου κοκκινομάλα από ότι βλέπω και συ δεν έχεις παίξει με κάτι άλλο εκτός από pee cee...
Kλασσική περίπτωση πίσουρα... 
Αnyway χαίρομαι που με αγνοείς αλλά φρόντισες να μάθεις τί λεω σε άλλα ποστ μου.. Αγνόησες βέβαια εκείνα που λέω οτι έχω και pc και έτσι μπορώ και κάνω σύγκριση.Εσύ καημένε μου με τί το σύγκρινες?

Τα λέμε .... not.....

----------


## ReverseR

Παιδιά το 13.3-inch iBook τελικά θα κυκλοφορήσει ή το οτι δεν παρουσιαστηκε σημαίνει οτι η είδηση ήταν αρβίλα?

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Δεν τα θυμάσαι καλά, ή βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις με προσοχή.
> 
> Στηλίτευα την έλλειψη standardization στο linux. Και ακόμα και τώρα το κάνω. Δές και πολύ πρόσφατα ποστ μου.
> 
> Είναι το κυριότερο μειονέκτημα του linux αυτή τη στιγμή.


Ναι, αλλα το switch το έκανες  :Razz: 




> Αντί να "ακούς τί λένε", να διαβάζεις προσεκτικά ο ίδιος, για να έχεις άποψη.
> 
> For the record, το FreeBSD το πέρασα στον server.


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει και ούτε καίγομαι να κάτσω να μάθω. Αλλα έστω και ως server το έβαλες (σαν server το linux τα καταφέρνει πολύ καλύτερα πάντως)




> Γιατί ήθελα να ξεφύγω από μία στυγνή εταιρία της οποίας τα πιο πολλά προϊόντα είναι εγνωσμένα ελαττωματικά, crippled, με DRM, και τα μοσχοπουλά.
> 
> Όχι να πάω σε μία άλλη εταιρία που σε όλους τους παραπάνω τομείς είναι 10 φορές χειρότερη.


Εγνωσμένα ελλατωματικά  :What..?:   :What..?:  
Απο πού το έβγαλες αυτό;

Λες τόσοι switchers να γίνονται επειδή είναι "εγνωσμένα ελλατωματικά;"

crippled=?

Έλεος με αυτό το DRM. Όλες οι proprietary εταιρείες θα συμμορφωθούν με αυτό, είται θέλουν είται όχι. Δεν νομίζω να ΘΕΛΕΙ η apple να έχει DRM απο μόνη της. Δεν είναι ανώμαλη να κάθονται να την βρίζουν οι χρήστες για αυτόν τον λόγο.

Το πρόβλημα με το DRM δεν είναι στην apple ούτε στην microsoft. Είναι στην πολιτική που ψηφίζουμε (όταν ούτε στο PC θα μπορείς να τρέξεις linux θα το καταλάβεις). Είναι βραχνάς και δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις μπουκοτάροντας την μία ή την άλλη εταιρεία software/hardware.

----------


## GoblinX

Τα minis και τα ibook σε λίγο.... Η Intel μάλλον δεν τα έχει καταφέρει καλά στην παραγωγή.  Ακόμη και τα macbook κάνουν shipping τον Feb ενώ η Dell, HP κτλ απλά περιμένουν supplies...
Θα σκάσουν μύτη πάντως και θα είναι κ-α-τ-α-π-λ-η-κ-τ-ι-κ-ά !! (μέχρι και drm θα έχουν  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Πύρρος

> Παιδιά το 13.3-inch iBook τελικά θα κυκλοφορήσει ή το οτι δεν παρουσιαστηκε σημαίνει οτι η είδηση ήταν αρβίλα?


Δεν ξέρω. Το thinksecret δεν έχει βγει πολλές φορές να λέει μλκ. Φαντάζομαι ότι η καθυστέρηση είναι σε κάποιο βαθμό σκόπιμη. Στα PPC μοντέλα τα ibooks είχαν πλησιάσει επικίνδυνα τα powerbooks, οπότε αν εμφανιζόντουσαν πρώτα intel ibooks, τα pb θα μένανε στα αζήτητα. Αν τα βγάζανε και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα, πάλι θα υπήρχε κάποιος σοβαρός κανιβαλισμός.

----------


## WAntilles

> Εγνωσμένα ελλατωματικά   
> Απο πού το έβγαλες αυτό;





> crippled=?


Όταν ένα video player δεν παίζει full screen τί είναι;




> Λες τόσοι switchers να γίνονται επειδή είναι "εγνωσμένα ελλατωματικά;"


Γιατί έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ο κοσμάκης είναι στοιχειωδώς ενημερωμένος;




> Έλεος με αυτό το DRM. Όλες οι proprietary εταιρείες θα συμμορφωθούν με αυτό, είται θέλουν είται όχι. Δεν νομίζω να ΘΕΛΕΙ η apple να έχει DRM απο μόνη της. Δεν είναι ανώμαλη να κάθονται να την βρίζουν οι χρήστες για αυτόν τον λόγο.


Σαφώς και είναι "ανώμαλη".

Το 1999 που εφηύρε τα DRM εκ του μηδενός με το i-pod, υπήρχε πίεση για DRM;

Ουδεμία.




> Το πρόβλημα με το DRM δεν είναι στην apple ούτε στην microsoft. Είναι στην πολιτική που ψηφίζουμε (όταν ούτε στο PC θα μπορείς να τρέξεις linux θα το καταλάβεις). Είναι βραχνάς και δεν μπορείς να το αποφύγεις μπουκοτάροντας την μία ή την άλλη εταιρεία software/hardware.


Σαφώς και είναι θέμα εταιρειών.

Και μπορείς να το αποφύγεις εάν τρέχεις open-source OSes.




> μέχρι και drm θα έχουν


Χαχάνιζε, δούλε.

----------


## GoblinX

> Χαχάνιζε, δούλε.


Ένα τεστ ήταν για να δω το πόσο με αγνοείς...  :Very Happy: 

Do not worry..Δεν ξαναπέφτω στο επίπεδό σου γιατί εκεί θα με νικήσεις λόγο εμπειρίας...  :Wink: 

Άκου όμως τους άλλους όλοι μαθαίνουμε κάτι έστω και αργά...

----------


## Πύρρος

Οταν πρωτοβγήκε το iPod _ΔΕΝ_ (επαναλαμβάνω _ΔΕΝ_) είχε DRM. DRM πρωτομπήκε όταν άνοιξε το iTMS και αφορά μόνο ότι αγοράσεις από εκεί. Οποιος δεν αγοράσει από το iTMS δεν θα έχει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ DRMed αρχείο ούτε στο PC του ούτε στο iPod του.

Για την ιστορία, το πρώτο iPod βγήκε το 2001 και όχι το 1999. Το iTMS (και η προαιρετική υποστήριξη DRM από το ipod) ήρθαν το 2003 μόλις. Είχε προηγηθεί το WMA του βασιλάκη (ο οποίος αρχικά by default ριπάριζε τα δισκάκια σου σε DRMed WMA ώστε ότι ριπάρεις στο σταθερό να μην παίζει στο laptop), χαζά ασημένια δισκάκια που παίζανε όπου και όποτε θέλανε, συνδρομητικές μουσικές υπηρεσίες, μουσικά καταστήματα (που από τότε έχουν κλείσει) όπου κάθε κομμάτι είχε άλλη τιμή και άλλα δικαιώματα, και ΝΑΙ υπήρχε πίεση από τις δισκογραφικές (δες τι έχουν τα DRMed μαγαζιά από ποικιλία και δες και τι έχει το μεγαλύτερο μη-DRMed το emusic).


[BTW, μερικά post πίσω όταν έλεγα για μιζέρια: το FS *είναι* implemented, και υπάρχει στο QT pro. Εννούσα ότι μιζέρια ήταν η επιλογή του διαχωρισμού απλού/PRO για το FS. To απλό "resize" και το "μεγάλωσε το παράθυρο όσο πάει" όπως είναι αυτονόητο υπάρχουν και στις δύο εκδόσεις.]

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Όταν ένα video player δεν παίζει full screen τί είναι;


To quicktime είναι engine για να παίζει video και διάφορα άλλα καλούδια.
Η εφαρμογή του τώρα εσφαλμένως δεν παρέχει free full screen.Αλλα δεν μπορείς να το βγάλεις ελλατωματικό για αυτό. Αν είσαι τόσο ανώμαλος να παίξεις το video με το quicktime player μπορείς πάντα να το κάνεις όσο zoom θέλεις και θα παίξει ομαλότατα.
 Πάντως για την ιστορία, ο media player του OSX είναι το iTunes. Οτιδήποτε άλλο να ειπωθεί θεωρείται περιττό νομίζω.






> Σαφώς και είναι "ανώμαλη".
> 
> Το 1999 που εφηύρε τα DRM εκ του μηδενός με το i-pod, υπήρχε πίεση για DRM;
> 
> Ουδεμία.


Άλλο εισήγαγε, και άλλο εφήυρε.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management






> Σαφώς και είναι θέμα εταιρειών.
> 
> Και μπορείς να το αποφύγεις εάν τρέχεις open-source OSes.


Φαντάζομαι θα έχεις ακούσει το σενάριο ανοιχτού λογισμικού να μην μπορεί να τρέξει εξαιτίας της ύπαρξης DRM.

----------


## harisman

Πολύ συζήτηση έπεσε για το τίποτα! Πιστευω οτι τα mac θα πάνε πολύ καλά στο μόνο στο εξωτερικό, και εδώ δεν θα γίνει τίποτα. Στην Ελλάδα έχει πλέον διαμορφωθεί η αγορά και μόνο αν κλεισει η microsoft θα ανέβουν οι πωλήσεις στα mac. Την microsoft την σιγοντάρουν το Δημόσιο και το 99,99999999999% πασών των εταιριών πληροφορικής στην Ελλάδα. Και πιστεύω για την αγνοια του κόσμου για τα mac ευθύνεται 100% η rainbow.
Μόνο αν βγούν διαφημιστικά σποτς στην τηλεοραση, ραδιόφωνο, κτλ,κτλ,, και αν κάνει η rainbow τρελές προσφορές και δώσει μιζες τύπου microsoft, ίσως τότε να αρχίσουν να βλέπουν οι μέσοι Ελληνες χρήστες οτι υπάρχει και αλλη επιλογή πλην των windows. 
Είμαστε οι καλλήτεροι πελάτες της microsoft ΠΑΓΚΩΣΜΙΩΣ και αυτό δύσκολα θα αλλάξει. Μόνο ορισμένοι που "την ψάχνουν" θα μεταβούν στα mac και ειδικοί επαγγελματίες του είδους όπως γραφίστες,μουσικοί,κτλ,κτλ.
Εγώ προσωπικά θα σπεύσω να αγοράσω οταν βγουν στα (μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα)μαγαζιά που πωλούν mac , γιατί παλαιότερα ημουν για ενα μικρό διάστημα χρήστης του Nextstep και εδώ και μερικά χρόνια του FreeBSD και θαυμαστής του γραφικού περιβάλλοντος των mac που το θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο απο τα windows και απο οποιαδήποτε άλλο περιβάλλον. Βάλτε με και μένα στους switchers, αλλά εμεις δεν πιανόμαστε, το θέμα είναι ο απλός χρήστης να γίνει.




> Ναι, αλλα το switch το έκανες 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει και ούτε καίγομαι να κάτσω να μάθω. Αλλα έστω και ως server το έβαλες (σαν server το linux τα καταφέρνει πολύ καλύτερα πάντως)


 Το έχεις δουλέψει το FreeBSD και διαδίδεις τέτειες @@ ? Δικαιολόγησε αυτό που είπες σε παρακαλω.   


* harisman πουλάει όλα τα desktop pc που έχει και μαζεύει λεφτά για καινούριο imac  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrsaccess

Λοιπόν, offtopic με το θέμα του thread αλλά ontopic στη συζήτησή μας.

Πριν λίγο είδα κάτι που με στεναχώρησε πολύ και μου άλλαξε την γνώμη για την apple.

Παλιότερα έμπαινα στο mtv.com και παρακολουθούσα videoclips.
Ήταν κάτι που χαιρόμουν στην adsl μου. Αν και 384, έπαιζε τα videoclips των 300Κ απροβλημάτιστα, χωρίς ποτέ να κάνει buffering!
Και 300K video το βλέπεις και fullscreen! Ήταν δείγμα πολιτισμού!
Στα Χανιά άλλωστε δεν έχουμε και Mad TV.

Μπαίνω λοιπόν σήμερα και τι μου λέει; Στο περίπου:
*«Media Player for Unix does not support DRM. Come back when you will have DRM support.»*

Προσωπικά από εδώ και πέρα θα κατακεραυνώνω όποια εταιρεία έχει DRM.
Νόμιζα ότι ο Jobs είχε @@ (για τον Gates ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει).
Είναι γελοίο το επιχείρημα «οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν επιλογή, η RIAA κάνει κουμάντο».
Δηλαδή αν M$ και @pple*** δεν το δεχόντουσαν, τι θα έκανε η RIAA; Θα έβγαζε δικό της λειτουργικό; ΧΑ!

***@ από το @@ για να εξηγούμαστε. Το αριστερό για την ακρίβεια, το δεξί είναι η M$.  :Evil:

----------


## WAntilles

> Μπαίνω λοιπόν σήμερα και τι μου λέει; Στο περίπου:
> *«Media Player for Unix does not support DRM. Come back when you will have DRM support.»*
> 
> Προσωπικά από εδώ και πέρα θα κατακεραυνώνω όποια εταιρεία έχει DRM.
> Νόμιζα ότι ο Jobs είχε @@ (για τον Gates ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν έχει).
> Είναι γελοίο το επιχείρημα «οι εταιρείες δεν έχουν επιλογή, η RIAA κάνει κουμάντο».
> Δηλαδή αν M$ και @pple*** δεν το δεχόντουσαν, τι θα έκανε η RIAA; Θα έβγαζε δικό της λειτουργικό; ΧΑ!
> 
> ***@ από το @@ για να εξηγούμαστε. Το αριστερό για την ακρίβεια, το δεξί είναι η M$.


Το σχετικό σχόλιό μου το έχω γράψει ήδη εδώ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...0&postcount=59

----------


## pinkisntwell

Και πού είστε ακόμα... Μακριά από Microsoft και Apple παιδιά, σας βλέπουν ως χαρτονομίσματα.

Για μένα η λύση είναι linux, και αν κάποιος διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν μπορεί να το μάθει κλπ. ας μείνει με XP.

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Για μένα η λύση είναι linux, και αν κάποιος διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν μπορεί να το μάθει κλπ. ας μείνει με XP.


Όχι, δεν *είναι* η λύση το λίνουξ, μακάρι να ήτανε. Δεν έχει εφαρμογές που να μπορούν να καλύψουν τις ανάγκες μου. Για μένα δεν είναι λύση. Για τους μή ανήκοντες στους "πορωμένους κομπιουτεράδες", δεν είναι λύση.
Αυτός που δεν μπορεί να το μάθει και είναι με τα XP, μπορεί να πάει σε Mac. Και αργά ή γρήγορα, θα πάει.

----------


## kadronarxis

Συμφωνώ macgiorgos.

Λοιπόν, είχα βάλει μια ταινία από divx να μετατρέπεται σε VIDEO_TS,για παρουσίαση στο dvd player.

Ο αρουρέους έτρεχε κανονικά.Παράλληλα το iTunes ανοιχτό για λίγη μουσική.
Έρχεται η κόρη μου στην αγκαλιά μου, και μαρκάρει τα πάντα στο desktop και πατάει enter ή space, δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

Οπότε εκεί που ήδη ήταν φορτωμένο το σύστημα ανοίγουν μαζί:

1) dreamweaver
2)flash
3)adobe professional
4)adobe photoshop cs2
5)netbeans
6)gameranger
7)amule

Από μέσα μου είπα, αυτό ήταν, το πήρα στο χέρι. ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ, μετά από 2 λεπτά ξεκίνησαν να εμφανίζονται στην οθόνη όλα μαζί!!!

Συμπέρασμα: εύχομαι η apple, πάντα να μας δίνει το καλύτερο λειτουργικό που υπάρχει για προσωπικούς υπολογιστές.

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ macgiorgos.
> 
> Λοιπόν, είχα βάλει μια ταινία από divx να μετατρέπεται σε VIDEO_TS,για παρουσίαση στο dvd player.
> 
> Ο αρουρέους έτρεχε κανονικά.Παράλληλα το iTunes ανοιχτό για λίγη μουσική.
> Έρχεται η κόρη μου στην αγκαλιά μου, και μαρκάρει τα πάντα στο desktop και πατάει enter ή space, δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Οπότε εκεί που ήδη ήταν φορτωμένο το σύστημα ανοίγουν μαζί:
> 
> ...


Φυσικά όλα αυτά νόμιμα έεεε  :Razz: 

Ασχέτο αλλά και το pc το κάνει αυτό, χωρίς να κάνει κιχ

ΥΓ προσοχή στην κοράκλα!!   :Thumb Dup:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Οπότε εκεί που ήδη ήταν φορτωμένο το σύστημα ανοίγουν μαζί:
> 
> 1) dreamweaver
> 2)flash
> 3)adobe professional
> 4)adobe photoshop cs2
> 5)netbeans
> 6)gameranger
> 7)amule
> ...


Και αυτό θεωρείται καλό;

----------


## kadronarxis

Εννοείται νόμιμα!(είναι demo εκδόσεις :Very Happy:  )
Τραγική παράλειψη: η μουσική από το itunes συνέχιζε να παίζει χωρίς διακοπή(!!!!) 

Τέλοςπάντων, το σίγουρο είναι ότι το σύστημα κύλησε ήρεμα και χαλαρά.Αφού καθώς φόρτωναν οι εφαρμογές, άλλαξα σε safari για να ελέγξω τα posts στο adslgr!!!!! :Very Happy: 

edit: δεν ξέρω αν για όλα αυτά φταίει ο powerpc ή το λειτουργικό ή και τα δύο.Εύχομαι οι καινούργιοι intel να σταθούν στο ύψος τους, για να μη γίνουμε ρεζίλι διεθνώς!!!

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

@harisman:
Δεν ήθελα να το ψάξω καθώς δεν ήταν το σημείο το οποίο ήθελα να δείξω (το έβαλα μέσα σε παρένθεση). Παρ'όλα αυτά:

http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

@sdkir: Σε ποιό pc γίνεται αυτό; Γιατί προσωπικά στον δικό μου (Athlon 2000+ 512mb ram) μόνο το photoshop σηκώνει. Απο κει και πέρα αναστενάζει.

@pinkistwell: Θα μπορούσες να του δώσεις μια δοκιμή και σύ  :Smile: 

Κάποιος είπε παραπάνω το linux δεν είναι η λύση.
Θα πω: Το linux δεν ειναι ΑΚΟΜΑ η λύση για ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ (πολλοί έχουν ακριβώς ότι χρειάζονται).

Παρατήρηση: Όποιος δυσκολεύεται με το linux δεν θα αλλάξει σε mac, θα παραμείνει στα windows. Γιατί ακριβώς αυτά κάνουν την δουλειά του και δεν έχει όρεξη να περάσει σε κάτι το διαφορετικό. Εκτός αν στον mac κάνει την δουλειά του πολύ καλύτερα, οπότε και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις λίγες θα είναι επειδή όποιος χρειαζεται mac για την δουλειά του, θα πάρει απο την αρχή mac   :Smile: 

Tώρα βέβαια με τους intel, όταν έχεις έναν υπολογιστή ο οποίος είναι μικροκαμωμένος, κάνει την δουλειά του μια χαρά και τρέχει 3 λειτουργικά συστήματα, νομίζω οτι αυτός είναι λόγος να αλλάξεις σε mac (osx χωρίς να αποχωρίζεσαι τα windows)

----------


## loser

Εγώ πάντως περιμένω να βγούνε και τα καινούρια ibook και ελπίζω να τσιμπήσω ένα.
Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το mac είναι ότι πρέπει για *home user*. Το γραφικό είναι τέλειο, δεν θα ασχολείσαι με ηλίθια registry keys (που κάθε πρόγραμμα που βάζεις απλά τα γαμάει όλα), δεν είναι  ανάγκη να έχεις ένα clean instal image και κάθε 5-6 μήνες (επειδή κάποια μαλακιά θα γίνει χωρίς εσύ να φταις) να κάνεις format, ούτε θα αντιμετωπίσεις ποτέ προβλήματα με drivers που έχει γράψει κάποιος και μπορεί να παίζουν μπορεί και όχι. 
Όσο αφορά το linux, ναι είναι γαμάτο, ναι είναι OpenSource, ναι μπορείς να παραμετροποιήσεις σχεδόν τα πάντα όπως θέλεις εσύ, ΑΛΛΑ είναι γαμάτα μόνο για server(όπου και θα βάλω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη), δεν είναι ευκολόχρηστα για την καθημερινή χρήση.
Στο κάτω κάτω μην σκέφτεστε ότι όλοι οι χρήστες είναι Power users όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.  Ο πατέρας μου που είναι 60 χρονών και θέλει να μπαίνει στο Internet για να διαβάζει την εφημερίδα του και να βλέπει τον καιρό, που δεν ξέρει τίποτα από PCs και mouses και .... τι θα του ήταν ποιο εύκολα να χρησιμοποιήσει, winblows, linux ή mac????

----------


## KLG

Εγω παντως στον δικο μου θα βαλω gentoo, μονο σαν χρηστης θα μπαινει βαζοντας εναν απλο κωδικο, internet, mail και ενα ετοιμο word σε wine..
emerge gnome-light, σε ΡΙΙ. 
Μολις γυρισω το Πασχα θα το παρω το Πισι  στο δωματιο μου, για 1-2 μερουλες για service και καλα, και θα του πω οτι αλλαξα τα εικονιδια...
Μετα απο 5 μερες θα του σκασω το παραμυθι. 
Οι γονεις μας δεν εχουν απαιτησεις, και εχουν την κακη συνηθεια να διαλυουν τα παντα.
Μονο που δεν ξερω πως θα εκτυπωνει στο win computer της μανας μου... με σαμπες και μαμπες και δεν συμμαζευεται...
Παντως πολλες φορες τους υποτιμουμε τους γονεις μας, εμενα π.χ ο πατερας μου περιμενει 5 λεπτα για να φορτωσουν τα win, και ειναι γεματος spam απο τα mail της δουλειας του και ομως κανει υπομονη, εμεις τρελαινομαστε και τα ψυριζουμε ολα. Μην ψεχνας οτι το linux επειδη εχει ουσιαστικο multi-user περιβαλλον και οχι κουραφεξαλα οπως τα 98,Me,Home και ΧΡ ειναι ιδανικο για απειρους χρηστες που με ενα κλικ στο σπαμο-τρογιανο-μαιλ μπορουνε να σπειρουν τον ολεθρο...

Αρε ρε Wan δεν σε ακουσα το καλοκαιρι και τωρα τραβαω τα μαλλια μου με το γονιδια μου...

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ πάντως περιμένω να βγούνε και τα καινούρια ibook και ελπίζω να τσιμπήσω ένα.
> Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το mac είναι ότι πρέπει για *home user*. Το γραφικό είναι τέλειο, δεν θα ασχολείσαι με ηλίθια registry keys (που κάθε πρόγραμμα που βάζεις απλά τα γαμάει όλα), δεν είναι  ανάγκη να έχεις ένα clean instal image και κάθε 5-6 μήνες (επειδή κάποια μαλακιά θα γίνει χωρίς εσύ να φταις) να κάνεις format, ούτε θα αντιμετωπίσεις ποτέ προβλήματα με drivers που έχει γράψει κάποιος και μπορεί να παίζουν μπορεί και όχι. 
> Όσο αφορά το linux, ναι είναι γαμάτο, ναι είναι OpenSource, ναι μπορείς να παραμετροποιήσεις σχεδόν τα πάντα όπως θέλεις εσύ, ΑΛΛΑ είναι γαμάτα μόνο για server(όπου και θα βάλω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη), δεν είναι ευκολόχρηστα για την καθημερινή χρήση.
> Στο κάτω κάτω μην σκέφτεστε ότι όλοι οι χρήστες είναι Power users όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα.  Ο πατέρας μου που είναι 60 χρονών και θέλει να μπαίνει στο Internet για να διαβάζει την εφημερίδα του και να βλέπει τον καιρό, που δεν ξέρει τίποτα από PCs και mouses και .... τι θα του ήταν ποιο εύκολα να χρησιμοποιήσει, winblows, linux ή mac????


Το γραφικό ναι είναι κάτσε καλά,  registry  δεν έχει για χονδρές επεμβάσεις έχει text files (xbsd  )
Και σε αυτό μπορεί να βάλεις πρόγραμμα και να τα πάρεις όλα στο χέρι.  όσο για του drivers  ναι συμφωνώ  αφού δεν υπάρχουν drivers  :HaHa: 
Οσον αφορά το να βάλεις εναν απλό χρήστη για Internet και καιρό,  ενα απλό μηχανάκι με ubuntu  και με απλό χρήστη οχι απλά κάνει την δουλεία του αλλά με το παραπάνω!

----------


## WAntilles

> Όσο αφορά το linux, ναι είναι γαμάτο, ναι είναι OpenSource, ναι μπορείς να παραμετροποιήσεις σχεδόν τα πάντα όπως θέλεις εσύ, ΑΛΛΑ είναι γαμάτα μόνο για server(όπου και θα βάλω χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη), δεν είναι ευκολόχρηστα για την καθημερινή χρήση.
> 
> Ο πατέρας μου που είναι 60 χρονών και θέλει να μπαίνει στο Internet για να διαβάζει την εφημερίδα του και να βλέπει τον καιρό, που δεν ξέρει τίποτα από PCs και mouses και .... τι θα του ήταν ποιο εύκολα να χρησιμοποιήσει, winblows, linux ή mac????





> Μολις γυρισω το Πασχα θα το παρω το Πισι  στο δωματιο μου, για 1-2 μερουλες για service και καλα, και θα του πω οτι αλλαξα τα εικονιδια...
> Μετα απο 5 μερες θα του σκασω το παραμυθι. 
> Οι γονεις μας δεν εχουν απαιτησεις, και εχουν την κακη συνηθεια να διαλυουν τα παντα.
> 
> Αρε ρε Wan δεν σε ακουσα το καλοκαιρι και τωρα τραβαω τα μαλλια μου με το γονιδια μου...


Γι' αυτό τώρα να με ακούσετε και οι 2.

Από τον περασμένο Απρίλιο, γονείς και αδερφή τρέχουν αποκλειστικά Ubuntu (σε x86).

Έκτοτε, το μηχανάκι απαιτεί ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ενασχόληση-συντήρηση εκ μέρους μου και είναι μάνα-πατέρας-αδερφή-θείτσα-κοπέλα-ό,τι-θέτε-proof. Impervious. Δεν παθαίνει τίποτις.

Χρησιμοποιούν ό,τι ακριβώς χρησιμοποιούσαν καί στα Windows:

- Firefox
- Thunderbird
- Word -> OpenOffice2 Writer
- Excel -> OpenOffice2 Calc
- Winamp 2.95 -> Beep Media Player
- Media Player Classic Unicode -> Totem (xine)
- Solitaire -> Klondike
- Minesweeper -> Minesweeper
- Mahjog -> Mahjog

----------


## manicx

Τελικά φαίνεται ότι οι Linuxάδες κέρδισαν το μάτς. Από ένα θέμα για Mac, το γύρισαν σε θέμα περι distributions linux, Ubundu, Zubundu, Mubundu κλπ κλπ. Α ρε Καρδονάρχη,  για Mac ήθελες να μας πεις, και  βρέθηκες στην Ζούγκλα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cprotopapas

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι οι Linuxάδες κέρδισαν το μάτς. Από ένα θέμα για Mac, το γύρισαν σε θέμα περι distributions linux, Ubundu, Zubundu, Mubundu κλπ κλπ. Α ρε Καρδονάρχη, για Mac ήθελες να μας πεις, και βρέθηκες στην Ζούγκλα!


Μην λές ζούγκλα και μας παραλάβει ο κύριος Μ. :Razz:   :HaHa:

----------


## pinkisntwell

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι οι Linuxάδες κέρδισαν το μάτς. Από ένα θέμα για Mac, το γύρισαν σε θέμα περι distributions linux, Ubundu, Zubundu, Mubundu κλπ κλπ. Α ρε Καρδονάρχη,  για Mac ήθελες να μας πεις, και  βρέθηκες στην Ζούγκλα!


Ubuntu Kubuntu Xubuntu Edubuntu

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Τελικά φαίνεται ότι οι Linuxάδες κέρδισαν το μάτς. Από ένα θέμα για Mac, το γύρισαν σε θέμα περι distributions linux, Ubundu, Zubundu, Mubundu κλπ κλπ. Α ρε Καρδονάρχη,  για Mac ήθελες να μας πεις, και  βρέθηκες στην Ζούγκλα!


Μήπως τελικά δείχνει ποιοί έχουν το μεγαλύτερο κόλλημα; Σε οποιοδήποτε τόπικ, θα πεταχτεί ένας λινουξάς να μας πει για το λίνουξ...

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

macgiorgos sorry αλλα κάνεις ένα μεγάλο λάθος εδώ. Κανείς δεν νομίζω να έχει  "κολλήματα", ο καθένας έχει τις ανυσηχίες του. Στο κάτω κατω, το linux ΔΕΝ είναι άσχετο με τους mac (linux μπορεί να μπεί ευχάριστα σε mac hardware) οπότε μην χαρακτηρίζεις κολλημένο κάποιον που έφερε το linux στο θέμα. Αν θέλαμε θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε και ένα thread OSX vs Linux που θα χε περισσότερο νόημα.

----------


## hpstg

Ακούγοντας την κραυγή του Λαού, φρόντισα και γι αυτό.

----------


## pinkisntwell

Όποιος το λέει είναι  :Very Happy:

----------


## macgiorgosgr

> Όποιος το λέει είναι


Όποιος λέει ψέματα, πέφτει μες τα αίματα!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Απ'το νηπιαγωγείο είχα να το ακούσω αυτό....

----------


## harisman

> @harisman:
> Δεν ήθελα να το ψάξω καθώς δεν ήταν το σημείο το οποίο ήθελα να δείξω (το έβαλα μέσα σε παρένθεση). Παρ'όλα αυτά:
> http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/)


Ετσι εσύ κρίνεις ένα λειτουργικό αν "τα καταφέρνει" καλήτερα από το άλλο για ρόλο server, απο ένα benchmark που είδες σερφάροντας στο internet ενός πανάσχετου πριν απο 3 χρόνια με stable και unstable εκδόσεις????  :Laughing:  Το παλικάρι πρωτα απο ολα είχε κάνει στο συγκεκριμένο τεστ του κόσμου τα λάθη!! Δεν ήξερε ούτε να ρυθμίσει σωστά τον πυρήνα για τα τέστ του!!!!! Ορισμένα τεστς δεν μπόρεσε να τα ολοκληρώσει καν!!! Κάποια άλλα bsd's με την ασχετίλα του τα έθαψε κυριολεκτικά. Σε πάρα πολλά forums αν ψάξεις έχει φάει τρελλά μπινελικια για τα λάθη του. Ελπίζω να έχεις κάτι ποιο σοβαρό να μας πεις, και να το έχεις δουλέψει χρόνια και επαγγελματικά, για να βγάζεις τέτοια συμπεράσματα........ αλλιως θα είσαι απλά άλλος ένας hearsay τύπος.

Edit: Για να είμαι δίκαιος, το μοναδικό σημείο στο οποίο υπερτερούσε σε απόδοση το linux σε σχέση με το freebsd ήταν η καλλύτερη SMP λειτουργία και αυτό σε σχέση με τις εκδόσεις του δένδου 5x . Η λειτουργία SMP του δένδρου 6x είναι επανασχεδιασμένη και  είναι κλάσεις ανώτερη σε σχέση με αυτή του linux 2.6 . 
Επίσης , πάραυτα, η ταχύτητα δεν είναι ο κύριος λόγος για να πείς αν ένα λειτουργικό κάνει για ρόλο server ή όχι, είναι και δεκάδες άλλα πράγματα που πιθανώς σου διαφεύγουν.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Ετσι εσύ κρίνεις ένα λειτουργικό αν "τα καταφέρνει" καλήτερα από το άλλο για ρόλο server, απο ένα benchmark που είδες σερφάροντας στο internet ενός πανάσχετου πριν απο 3 χρόνια με stable και unstable εκδόσεις????  Το παλικάρι πρωτα απο ολα είχε κάνει στο συγκεκριμένο τεστ του κόσμου τα λάθη!! Δεν ήξερε ούτε να ρυθμίσει σωστά τον πυρήνα για τα τέστ του!!!!! Ορισμένα τεστς δεν μπόρεσε να τα ολοκληρώσει καν!!! Κάποια άλλα bsd's με την ασχετίλα του τα έθαψε κυριολεκτικά. Σε πάρα πολλά forums αν ψάξεις έχει φάει τρελλά μπινελικια για τα λάθη του. Ελπίζω να έχεις κάτι ποιο σοβαρό να μας πεις, και να το έχεις δουλέψει χρόνια και επαγγελματικά, για να βγάζεις τέτοια συμπεράσματα........ αλλιως θα είσαι απλά άλλος ένας hearsay τύπος.
> 
> Edit: Για να είμαι δίκαιος, το μοναδικό σημείο στο οποίο υπερτερούσε σε απόδοση το linux σε σχέση με το freebsd ήταν η καλλύτερη SMP λειτουργία και αυτό σε σχέση με τις εκδόσεις του δένδου 5x . Η λειτουργία SMP του δένδρου 6x είναι επανασχεδιασμένη και είναι κλάσεις ανώτερη σε σχέση με αυτή του linux 2.6 . 
> Επίσης , πάραυτα, η ταχύτητα δεν είναι ο κύριος λόγος για να πείς αν ένα λειτουργικό κάνει για ρόλο server ή όχι, είναι και δεκάδες άλλα πράγματα που πιθανώς σου διαφεύγουν.


Το οτι ένα λειτουργικό αποδίδει O(1) ενώ το άλλο αποδίδει O(n) νομίζω οτι δεν έχει να κάνει με παραμετροποιήσεις του πυρήνα. Σαφώς και δεν έχει να κάνει, και μην μου πείς για ασφάλεια στο freebsd, μόνο για γέλια είναι...

----------


## sdikr

πω πω γουστάρω !!
δυο μέτωπα για osx vs linux vs windows!!!

Θα είμαι κακός αν το κλείδωσω αυτό;

(μιλάει για την τρίτη 10/01 )

----------


## golity

> πω πω γουστάρω !!
> δυο μέτωπα για osx vs linux vs windows!!!
> 
> Θα είμαι κακός αν το κλείδωσω αυτό;
> 
> (μιλάει για την τρίτη 10/01 )


Τα έλεγα και εγώ λίγες σελίδες πιό πίσω http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29023&page=23 αλλά με γράψανε κανονικά!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## harisman

> Το οτι ένα λειτουργικό αποδίδει O(1) ενώ το άλλο αποδίδει O(n) νομίζω οτι δεν έχει να κάνει με παραμετροποιήσεις του πυρήνα. Σαφώς και δεν έχει να κάνει, και μην μου πείς για ασφάλεια στο freebsd, μόνο για γέλια είναι...


  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL:  :ROTFL: 
Συγνώμη που δεν κρατήθηκα....
1) Μπές στον κόπο να ξαναδιαβάσεις το προυγούμενο post μου για να καταλάβεις τι είπα (εαν μπορείς βέβαια).
2) Και εγώ λέω με την σειρά μου οτι το ποιό ασφαλές λειτουργικό και σχεδιασμένο για χρηση server χρήση είναι τα windows 95 :Respekt: 



edit:
Συγνώμη που είμαι εκτός topic , ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να απαντήσω, αλλα δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω συνέχεια ανακρίβιες για αυτό και έκανα reply. Τελος αυτό το flame war απο μένα.
Που είστε bsdαδες του adslgr να διαβάσετε και να φρίξετε με αυτά που γράφονται!!!

----------


## WAntilles

Πάρτε οι *Μακικοί* καί *hard-wired DRM μέσα στο BIOS*.

Να το χαίρεστε:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensi...ware_Interface




> The Extensible Firmware Interface (EFI) is a specification developed by Intel for the software that is run first when a computer is powered up. It replaces the earlier BIOS technology. EFI allows vendors to create operating-system-independent device drivers that are stored within the hardware itself.





> In January 2006, Apple Computer shipped their first Intel-based Macintosh computers with EFI instead of Open Firmware, which had been used on their previous PowerPC-based systems.[3] This marks the first time a machine targeted at typical end users has used EFI.





> Currently, only Apple has taken the step to bring it to its customers.


Πηγαίνετε και πάρτε τους *καινούριους Μακ με hardware-DRM*  :Sheep:  .

----------


## GoblinX

Τα αγγλικά σου πως είναι?

----------


## WAntilles

> Τα αγγλικά σου πως είναι?


Άριστα, fluent.

Ή σε όρους υπολογιστών -> fully native 64-bit με SMP.

Γιατί;

----------


## viron

> Πάρτε οι *Μακικοί* καί *hard-wired DRM μέσα στο BIOS*.
> 
> Να το χαίρεστε:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensi...ware_Interface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wantiles περίεργο πλητρολόγιο έχεις, πατάς 'EFI' και γράφει 'DRM'!!!

Βύρων.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Πάρτε οι Μακικοί καί hard-wired DRM μέσα στο BIOS.


1. Και οι PCκιδες θα το έχουν.
2. Hard-wired!?!?!? Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ο όρος;
3. Είναι EFI ΟΧΙ DRM, omg και wtf...
4. Eίναι EFI πλεον, το bios μας τέλειωσε.
edit εδω:
5. *AMD,Palladium*

----------


## WAntilles

> Hard-wired!?!?!? Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ο όρος;


Σαφώς.

Κάποια κομμάτια που υπάρχουν και τώρα στα BIOS, και δεν φλασάρονται με κάθε φλας, ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να είναι hard-wired.

----------


## Eruyome(MMXGN)

> Σαφώς.
> 
> Κάποια κομμάτια που υπάρχουν και τώρα στα BIOS, και δεν φλασάρονται με κάθε φλας, ουσιαστικά είναι σαν να είναι hard-wired.


Άλλο ΣΑΝ, και άλλο hard-wired. (το hard-wired έχει να κάνει με υλικό). 
Και τί σχέση έχει αυτό που λες με αυτά που διαβάζεις για το EFI;

----------

